# Logiciel transfert



## minibilly (20 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour, je suis actuellement sous vista et je prevois d'acheter un iMac, seulement j'ai peur que mon iPod sois formaté lorsque je vais le branché sur le iMac. Connaissez vous un logiciel qui me permettré de sortir les fichiers de mon iPod vers mon ordi pr en faire une sauvegarde? Merci d'avance!


----------



## MacPassion (20 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,

 il existe un logiciel qui se nome Yamipod Gratuit en version Mac ou PC qui permet de sortir les music de ton ipod et de les stocker sur le disque dur de ton ordi.


----------



## minibilly (20 Janvier 2009)

Merci c'est cool !


----------



## Filou53 (24 Janvier 2009)

MacPassion a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> il existe un logiciel qui se nome Yamipod Gratuit en version Mac ou PC qui permet de sortir les music de ton ipod et de les stocker sur le disque dur de ton ordi.


Attention, si c'est un ipod Touch que tu convoites ,
je ne suis pas sûr que Yamipod fonctionne...


----------



## xixa (25 Janvier 2009)

justement j'ai un ipod touch et j'aimerai trouvé un logiciel qui me permette de transférer des mp3 qui sont dessus. j'ai déjà essayé expod, ipodviewer mais ils ne fonctionnent pas (ils reconnaissent pas l'appareil) seul senuti fonctionne mais c'est un trailer et je n'ai pas de quoi prendre la licence (dur d'être étudiant).

connaissez vous des logiciels compatible ipod touch?


----------



## Filou53 (25 Janvier 2009)

xixa a dit:


> justement j'ai un ipod touch et j'aimerai trouvé un logiciel qui me permette de transférer des mp3 qui sont dessus. j'ai déjà essayé expod, ipodviewer mais ils ne fonctionnent pas (ils reconnaissent pas l'appareil) seul senuti fonctionne mais c'est un trailer et je n'ai pas de quoi prendre la licence (dur d'être étudiant).
> 
> connaissez vous des logiciels compatible ipod touch?


Jette un oeil vers DiskAid (gratuit et fonctionnant en USB).
Il permet de rapatrier des fichiers de ou vers l'ipod Touch
et je pense qu'on a accès aux répertoires iTunes.


----------



## r e m y (25 Janvier 2009)

Mais j'imagine que tes musiques ne sont pas UNIQUEMENT sur l'iPOD! Elles doivent être sur le PC aussi, non?

Le plus simple est de les transférer directement du PC au Mac!

Sinon Senuti marche bien avec, depuis la dernière mise à jour, une limite pour la version gratuite à 1000 chansons transférées (par utilisateur du logiciel).


----------



## xixa (25 Janvier 2009)

je cherche ce type de logiciel à titre préventif, je suis pas la seule à utiliser le mac et on est pas à l'abri d'un faux pas.

@rémy: ça fait plus d'un an que je n'ai plus de pc, toute ma bibliothèque avait été mise sur un disque dur externe pour faire la migration du pc au mac lors du switch.

sous tiger je n'avais pas de problème avec expod (j'avais un nano à l'époque) depuis léopard et le touch expod et autres ne fonctionnent plus.

je vais tester diskaid et voir si ça fonctionne.

je vous tiens au courant

merci de vos réponses.


----------



## r e m y (25 Janvier 2009)

Mais si les musiquess sont sur le disque externe, elles peuvent être passées très simplement sur le Mac! il suffit de brancher le disque externe sur le Mac....


----------



## xixa (25 Janvier 2009)

c'est que depuis il a été formater pour mac afin de faire le time machine.
donc la bibliothèque est celle de début janvier 2009, quand je suis passée sur léopard.


----------



## r e m y (25 Janvier 2009)

Bon je n'ai pas bien compris comment sans PC et sans que les musiques ne soient sur le Mac, tu as réussi à les mettre sur l'iPOD Touch, mais c'est pas bien grave...

Il te reste Senuti pour transférer de l'iPOD Touch sur le Mac
Sachant que Senuti va t'indiquer avec un point bleu les musiques de l'iPOD qui sont déjà sur le Mac, il suffira que tu ne transfères QUE les autres. Si il y en a moins de 1000 dans ce cas (présentes sur l'iPOD mais pas sur le Mac), la version gratuite de Senuti suffit.


----------



## xixa (25 Janvier 2009)

tout simplement j'ai transféré la bibliothèque et les dossiers de musique que j'avais sur le dde sur le mac. ensuite j'ai formaté le dde, refait une sauvegarde du système que je n'avais pas touché depuis. j'ai reformaté mon dde pour mettre ce que j'avais sous l'ancien système (tiger) puis j'ai fait une installation clean de leopard où j'ai retransféré la bibliothèque et le dossier musique. 
seulement entre temps j'ai acheté une chanson sur itunes et je voulais la transférer. de plus ca peut aussi me servir en cas de faux pas car comme je l'ai dis je ne suis pas la seule à utiliser le mac chez moi.


----------

